

Show HN: Feedient – All of your social life in one place - jesperlindstrom
http://feedient.com

======
mrbriskly
Not to sound cynical- love the idea. Except it's been done before:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/08/mypad/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/08/mypad/)
& [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/28/fuse-streamlines-your-
socia...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/28/fuse-streamlines-your-social-
networking-into-one-mobile-app/). What's something new they're bringing to the
market?

~~~
X-combinator
The more COMPETITORS the better.(I guess?)

~~~
X-combinator
Also I would choose the with the best privacy rules.

------
psteinweber
Sales page wise, there is a lot of room to improve on the testimonials. I
don't often see such non-convincing testimonials. I'm sure you can come up
with better ones easily. Not talking about making them up, but just by asking
the right questions. Here is some inspiration (as is in many places in the
web): [http://www.copyblogger.com/testimonials-
part-2/](http://www.copyblogger.com/testimonials-part-2/)

